# Corner tv stand



## Midnightflyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey All, I believe I have searched the entire web looking for plans for a corner tv stand to no avail, does anyone have any ideas or plans for one???:fie::fie: appreciate any help! Thanks in advance. Floyd


----------



## PMC Tools (Jan 7, 2013)

I know this may sound a little strange, but there are no rules against walking into a furniture store with a note pad and tape measure.

I once made myself a tilting keyboard tray by taking measurements off of a desk I found in Office Depot, I liked the desk design but not enough to shell out $700 for it. I made one for just under $200 if I were to count the time put into it.

Good luck!


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

here is a link. Also woodworkersworkshop.com has plans
Corner Entertainment TV stand. - YouTube


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree with Guy, I carry a tape measure and note pad in my truck, when I was going to build a picnic table for my wife I measured a bunch I would sit in them and the ones I liked take measurments then I finally made a few taking what I liked from each one... That is more fun for me, allowing Me to ccreate something truly unique


----------



## PMC Tools (Jan 7, 2013)

papawd said:


> I finally made a few taking what I liked from each one... That is more fun for me, allowing Me to ccreate something truly unique


Well said!


----------

